# What to do with old receiver when upgrading?



## DaGnome

Well it's tax season and once I get my refund I'm going to take the plunge and upgrade my 27"TV + 721PVR to a new 50-52" HD + 612DVR system.

I've spec'd just about everything out from the TV, receiver, cost of packages etc.... 

Only one thing I have yet to resolve... What do I do with my old 721?  
I asked dish what they recommend other than keeping it in a closet , and they offer a whopping $10.00 credit so that's out.

I saw on Ebay a few models similar going for around $100US... but I've never sold anything on Ebay before and honestly not sure I want the hassle of dealing with a faceless customer should they be unsatisfied.

I was thinking about checking out the local pawn shop, but wondered if anyone has experience offloading their old receivers, and perhaps could give some hints on what the best outlet would be.


----------



## finniganps

If you're leary of e-bay, give Craigslist a try. Check the prices on e-bay and craigslist and if you want to sell it fast, discount the price $10-$20. If you lived in my area I'd pay $100 for a 721 in good working condition - I'd sell my 508 and use a 2nd 721. Good luck!


----------



## Hook

I had 2 leftover 301's. Sold them on eBay. One for $24 and the other for $40. Little better than the $10 Dish would give. The installer wanted them also.

Now, wish I had whatever version of 301 that seems to be very popular. I think they were v13 or something, people paying well over $100 for those on Ebay.


----------



## 69ragtop

DaGnome said:


> Only one thing I have yet to resolve... What do I do with my old 721?.


I am not sure of protocol on this board, but I would be interested in purchasing it if there is no balance due and I can activate it immediately. If you look down some posts, my 508 died so I am in the market.


----------



## scooper

As long as you OWN teh 721 and are not leasing it, you can sell it. However - a leased unit needs to be returned to E*.


----------



## DaGnome

Yes I own it.. at the Time I bought it 3/15/03 (yep still have the paperwork) Dish did not offer it at all 

I also did not notice till today that there is a Buy/sell board here at DBSTalk  So I might just post there and let someone here have a shot..

69ragtop.. I'll send you a PM to see if we can work something out.


----------



## bigbadmoo

DaGnome said:


> Yes I own it.. at the Time I bought it 3/15/03 (yep still have the paperwork) Dish did not offer it at all
> 
> I also did not notice till today that there is a Buy/sell board here at DBSTalk  So I might just post there and let someone here have a shot..
> 
> 69ragtop.. I'll send you a PM to see if we can work something out.


Just got my 625 today, and I''l be getting rid of my 721 soon also.

Loving the 625 so far


----------

